

How LinkedIn did it: From Startup to Stalwart - CalmQuiet
http://money.cnn.com/2009/06/02/smallbusiness/linkedin_startup_story.smb/index.htm?postversion=2009060204

======
smountcastle
From the article, "One of the things we need to do is find really cool
products. We're building some but we'd also like to broaden out our offering
and buy a cool product with a good development team and add it into the
service."

So what kind of products/services do you think would be a great fit for
LinkedIn?

~~~
mistermann
I think it would be great if they would fix their "Add New Contact" page so it
stops giving an error when there is nothing wrong.

------
abl
If I remember right, based on his presentation at Stanford Enterpreneur
Corner, Hoffman was about to go sell jumbo juice after college, not thinking
about SocialNet...

